# Opinions? Care regimen for double rex rats.



## ruffles (May 13, 2012)

Hi guys! I'd love to know your opinions on my ideas for the care of two double rex/hairless rats.

First, I've actually done some research and at this point I DO know the problems that come with this type of rat. I also know that normal rats give me fairly strong reactions on the allergy front and it's easier to get a hairless animal to a low-dander state than a furred one. I'm on strong allergy meds, but I still can't be around dogs and cats without spending half my time coughing and hacking, so, yeah. The lack of hair won't stop me from being wildly allergic to the pee that gets in all the little scratches ratties give when they crawl all over you, but it WILL help the sinus-allergies, and that's a nice help.

So yes, double rex for me, I think. Plus, I've kind of always wanted hairless rats since I was...really young. I was a strange child. There's also a local breeder who breeds double rexes, and I think does so responsibly, so that doesn't hurt a bit.

I just could use input on the ideas that I've got about their care. I'm sorry that this is going to be a little long, but I feel the need to be prepared before I jump into anything.

For a cage, I have specific needs: A VERY small space (my bedroom is 7x11 or so, TINY) so I can't get what I want, a CN. If I were to get one, I couldn't make myself not get the double, so no CN for me. I'm thinking this [ http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Fir...s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1345380501&sr=1-17 ], it looks like a great cage for being smallish; and two boys would fit in there EASILY. Martins are too expensive to ship, and honestly, my last attempt to build my own went awesomely only until I almost had to get a tetanus shot. 

Bedding material, I'm pretty sure I'd be going with fleece for hairless rats. I wouldn't want them to get scratched up by bedding, and changing out a fleece cage set every two or three days wouldn't be too hard.

Skin care would be a challenge, but I think I could keep them from getting too dander-y or dirty:
- First, by keeping them well-oiled-up with a nice massage of olive or coconut (I'm thinking coconut, I like the faint nutty smell and the semi-solid state) oil very lightly dispersed every other day. Nothing too heavy, but enough to keep them nice and healthy-skinned.
- Second, by giving them a very gentle rinse-off (myself, I enjoy the occasional oatmeal soak, and I think a little swish-swish-not-quite-bath in warm oatmeal water would be beneficial for their skin) every four days, not quite twice a week. Probably would make every third an actual bath with soap just to keep the tough dirt down for both of our benefits -- I've read about sebaceous cysts, and no thank you to those.
- Third, by little things, like keeping their eyes and claws as clean as possible. I'd definitely include a stone of some sort in their cage in an area where they would walk over it all the time, to keep their nails trimmed down.

I know that hairless rats have a higher metabolism, so I would of course compensate in the food department. I've always given my rats a varied and balanced diet of foods I eat myself and my rats have always lived long lives and had shiny coats, so I don't think I'll have a problem, but I'm trying to think of different ways to get in the extra nutrients without resorting to lab blocks; certainly full of fresh foods that reduce the chance of cancer or other problems. Broccoli would probably be involved, haha, since I eat large amounts of it myself.

In addition, I need to do a little research, but rats can have ground flax, right? I just bought a box for the health benefits, and I'm thinking that would be an obvious addition to a rat's diet.

Olive oil soaked bread early in the day before the swishy semi-bath every four days, too, I'm thinking; olive oil bread > brief soak/rinse > coconut oil massage once completely dry sounds like a good routine. Is my reasoning sound, there, do you think?

Obviously, with two hairless rats, I will have to keep them warm myself. My house is pretty cool (average ambient temperature of 72), but my room isn't as cool as the rest of it, probably 74 or so, so I don't think it will be TOO hard. I think that with a draft-free location and plenty of fleece hideys they should be okay. If not, I'll be very happy to employ a lamp directed at one corner/sleeping spot. I don't think a heating pad would be a good idea, with ratties' habits of dragging things outside of their cage INSIDE their cage. Heh.

Okay. I think that's all I have so far. Suggestions? Ideas?


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I can really only.help with the cage sorry. Have you looked at a my first home exotics cage? Its 1/2 inch bar spacing so if you ever get babies they wont escape  a chew proof cage may also be worth looking into just in case. 

For bedding you can do fleece or recycled paper pellets just be sure to freeze it before using it


----------

